# Vinegar jugs



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Forgive me if this has been asked before, but can I reuse vinegar jugs for ANYTHING? We use vinegar for cleaning and laundry and I hate to waste what seems like a nice jug. I'm thinking that vinegar stink won't come out though. 
Anyone?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The stink comes out easily. Just slosh a bit of dish detergent and rinse very well. 

I use them for water storage.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I use them for water storage too. I also plan to put cider (for the freezer) in them this fall, and I store my home made liquid laundry detergent in them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I agree with water storage. Even if the smell remains you will need water for washing.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

They also make nice hot caps for your garden tomatoes etc.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I use them to carry animal water in the winter...they don't get the corner holes that milk and water jugs do.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay good. Hot caps were the only idea I'd really had so far, but water storage would be great.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Slightly off (topic), but I buy the 5 gal. water jugs from my office cooler service (gotta be carefull what plastic they are - no #7) for just $7 to use for cider, or beer/wine making later. Some Walmarts have em too for that $.
They do take some room to store, but I know in the old days people put up LOTS of cider for the winter.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

_cider for the winter._ or Happy Jack ;-)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I use vinegar and bleach jugs to store water. Not for drinking but for washing, flushing, cleaning.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my grandma prefers the vinegar bottles with the screw on tops for water they go down to the spring every few weeks and get their drinking water they fill the jugs and place them in the van then line them up against the wall in the kitchen when they are almost all empty they drive down to the spring again.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Really? Cool! I thought any plastic bottles other than pop or juice bottle plastic were no good for water. This is awesome, because we use a lot of vinegar because we use it in our dishwasher and do 2-3 loads a day. Hmmm I wonder if they could be used for rice or bean storage, too? Our cellar is dank and dusty, so that would be great. I will quit throwing the jugs away.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

You've been throwing them away!  Katie, Katie, Katie....okay, just yanking your chain. 

I use them for water storage, too, and after you've washed them, the vinegar smell is pretty much gone, so I'd think they'd be great for bean or rice storage, too. One thing to remember, though is that plastic is permeable, so there is a chance that any musty smell of your cellar could get through the plastic and into the food. You may want to work on drying out and ventilating the cellar if you want to store food down there in any kind of plastic.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just remembering back when vinegar came in glass jugs... I grab those up whenever I see them...


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

manygoatsnmore said:


> You've been throwing them away!  Katie, Katie, Katie....okay, just yanking your chain.
> 
> I use them for water storage, too, and after you've washed them, the vinegar smell is pretty much gone, so I'd think they'd be great for bean or rice storage, too. One thing to remember, though is that plastic is permeable, so there is a chance that any musty smell of your cellar could get through the plastic and into the food. You may want to work on drying out and ventilating the cellar if you want to store food down there in any kind of plastic.


I was always afraid to store things like rice for fear mice could chew into them. I have stored things like sugar in them with no problems, though.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A little baking soda added to the water to get any smell out, also a little dry soda in each when dry to keep smells out....James


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

NewGround said:


> I was just remembering back when vinegar came in glass jugs... I grab those up whenever I see them...


Oh, yeah, I'd love to stumble across a stash of those. We used to get together with my aunt and uncle's family every year when we were kids to make apple cider - that's what we used to drain the fresh cider into. Brings back such great memories....


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

manygoatsnmore said:


> You've been throwing them away!  Katie, Katie, Katie....okay, just yanking your chain.
> 
> I use them for water storage, too, and after you've washed them, the vinegar smell is pretty much gone, so I'd think they'd be great for bean or rice storage, too. One thing to remember, though is that plastic is permeable, so there is a chance that any musty smell of your cellar could get through the plastic and into the food. You may want to work on drying out and ventilating the cellar if you want to store food down there in any kind of plastic.



I know, right?:bash: 90 lashes with a wet noodle! It doesn't smell musty, It just gets damp in the spring. It has a cement floor, brick and fieldstone walls and is 131 years old and is dusty and spidery.

I'm so excited, one more prep that costs me nothing but time!:happy:


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is moldy - I put juice in them and freeze until I can make it into jelly.


----------

